# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج هوت سبوت شيلد اليت لفتح جميع المواقع المحجوبة download Hotspot Shield Elite 3.20 2014

## triika

Hotspot Shield Elite 3.20Hotspot Shield 3.20يقوم هوت سبوت شيلد اليت بإنشاء شبكة افتراضيةخاصة (VPN) بين حاسبك وبوابة الإنترنيتالخالية من العوائق. هوت سبوت شيلد سهل الاستخدام ومجاني. ويجعلك هوت سبوت شيلد اليت تتصفح الانترنت بتخفى عن جميع العالمالجديد في هذه النسخة من برنامج هوت سبوت شيلد اليت :- حماية خصوصيتك اثناء التصفح على الانترنت.- منع الاعلانات المنبثقة مثل الموجودة فى برنامج هوت سبوت شيلد.- يقوم بتغير عنوان الايبى الخاص بك اثناء التصفح.The program Hotspot Shield Elite creates a virtual networkPrivate (VPN) between your computer and the Internet portalBarrier-free. Hotspot Shield is easy to useAnd free. And makes Hotspot Shield Elite determines whether browsing the Internet for all the worldNew in this version of the program Hotspot Shield Elite:- Protect your privacy while browsing on the Internet.- Prevent pop-up ads, such as found in the program Hotspot Shield.- Change the IP address during your browsing.الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

